# Okuma magda pro vs. cabelas depthmaster 2



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys right now i have found both of these reels on sale for $29.99, which would you go with? Looking to buy a couple to do some trolling with on inland lakes. Not going to be used and abused like an Erie reel. Thanks in advance for the info.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I have 6 depth master ii combos and ran them 2-3 times a week last year on Erie. 90% of the time I had rookies aboard and they were very hard on equipment. I never had an issue besides your normal rookie free spool birds nest. I have never ran the magdas so i can't good or bad about them.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I've read online that okuma makes the cabelas reel... not sure if that's true, cabelas wouldn't tell me when I asked.

I have 4 dm20s and like them, never had any sort of issue at all. 

I bought 4 magda 20s last year and had problems with 3 of them. I was not a fan. I got them swapped out and I sold all of those. I don't know if the shop I bought them at got a bad bunch or what.

Sent from my LG-LS855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bpd1504 (Sep 15, 2012)

Cabelas doesn't make their own reels that's a fact....as for who does I'm not sure. With that being said buy the cabelas brand BC anything with a cabelas name on it has the stores full product backing. I think you can return soiled underwear if they have the cabelas name on it. They have great customer SVC when it cones to their name brand on gear. I person ally have about 12 Magda pro counters and sometimes the counters stop but majority of the time they're good. Good luck. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

